

Microsoft Eyes Facebook - sutro
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080507/tc_nm/microsoft_facebook_dc_5;_ylt=AhhHbHR2jIgBTWK3eeRYsWQE1vAI

======
redorb
if they 'eye' facebook, it takes the focus off the yahoo deal (letting YAHOO
hit bottom) before the re-offer.

